# claws-mail freebsd 11.2



## rjohn (Sep 25, 2018)

claws-mail is working on FreeBSD 11.2,kde4 ?
After  `pkg install claws-mail` I run the program, it showing loading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





then disappear from the taskbar.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2018)

If you start it from an xterm does it print any error messages?


----------



## rjohn (Sep 25, 2018)

freebsd# claws-mail
Shared object "libenchant.so.1" not found, required by "claws-mail"


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, that's a clue. You appear to be missing textproc/enchant.


----------



## rjohn (Sep 26, 2018)

freebsd# pkg install enchant
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed


----------



## Nasrudin (Nov 29, 2018)

I just had this issue too after a package upgrade. I know the cause but not the root cause (something in the port?). Look:

```
# ls -l /usr/local/lib/libenchant*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  60142 Nov 20 06:26 /usr/local/lib/libenchant-2.a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     21 Nov 20 06:26 /usr/local/lib/libenchant-2.so@ -> libenchant-2.so.2.2.3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     21 Nov 20 06:26 /usr/local/lib/libenchant-2.so.2@ -> libenchant-2.so.2.2.3
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  40960 Nov 20 06:26 /usr/local/lib/libenchant-2.so.2.2.3*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  63990 Nov 20 03:44 /usr/local/lib/libenchant.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  44424 Nov 20 03:44 /usr/local/lib/libenchant.so.1.6.0*
```

Notice that the usual libenchant.so.1 symlink is missing? The very quick fix is to do this:


```
# cd /usr/local/lib
# ln -s libenchant.so.1.6.0 libenchant.so.1
```

I'm fairly sure that the proper fix has to do with the port. The port is not telling the package manager to install this symlink, which is needed for claws-mail to find it. I'll try and file a bug report. Meanwhile, the above should get you up and running quickly.


----------



## Nasrudin (Nov 29, 2018)

I've filed a bug on this: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=233621


----------

